# aspheric condenser lens



## sagar (Jul 31, 2014)

i am looking for aspheric condenser lens for concentrating light on 4.8mm diameter spot.My question is if i have 10 light source on ircle of radius 20mm.
and this pass through aspheric condenser lens then what will be focal point i can get??


----------



## Norm (Jul 31, 2014)

You have already posted the same thread here

Thread closed - Norm


----------

